# Average time frame until people start commenting on your muscles?



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 19, 2014)

So I was just curious as to how long it takes until you start getting to the point where people really start taking notice of your muscles. 

How long did you guys train until people started commenting?


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 19, 2014)

On steroids?  48 hours, max.


Unless you have a few glasses of wine, in which case it could be years.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2014)

if you do it right...as a noob you will grow very fast the first year...people should notice after a month or two....if it doesn't happen that way you are probly doing it wrong


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 19, 2014)

55 years and I'm still waiting.......


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 19, 2014)

Is 40 pounds increase in bench over a 2 month period classified as good gains?

Since I started lifting seriously a little over 2 months ago, I have increased my bench press by 40 pounds.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2014)

its not crazy but yeah its good


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 19, 2014)

That's what I thought. Thank you for your input


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2014)

by the way...don't do maxes noob...no one cares how strong you think you are....that thought process leads to injuries and sitting on the couch losing gains....lift in the 6 to 12 range...youll get bigger and stronger....maxes are just a dangerous ego stroke


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 19, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> by the way...don't do maxes noob...no one cares how strong you think you are....that thought process leads to injuries and sitting on the couch losing gains....lift in the 6 to 12 range...youll get bigger and stronger....maxes are just a dangerous ego stroke



So if your max is 225, lift 175-180? Correct?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2014)

if you can easily do it more than 12 times....some would argue its too light....if you cant get it 6 times some would argue its too heavy


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 19, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> So I was just curious as to how long it takes until you start getting to the point where people really start taking notice of your muscles.
> 
> How long did you guys train until people started commenting?



You're never ginna get there


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 19, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Is 40 pounds increase in bench over a 2 month period classified as good gains?
> 
> Since I started lifting seriously a little over 2 months ago, I have increased my bench press by 40 pounds.



So....you increased your bench from 0 to 40lbs?


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 23, 2014)

Actually 5-45.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 23, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Actually 5-45.



Time to party!!!!


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> On steroids?  48 hours, max.
> 
> 
> Unless you have a few glasses of wine, in which case it could be years.



Haha


----------



## bigchaser (Oct 19, 2014)

I went up 85 pnds in three months.  People who had not seen me say holly shit what the f___ are you doing.  Lickly I have been very dedicated   I go 5 or 6 times s week for two hours I tell them that and it all makes sense.  I guess


----------



## bigchaser (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh on my bench.


----------



## Swolen22 (Oct 19, 2014)

Do not look for accolades. People like this never go far. Work hard everyday to make improvements. Be better today than you were yesterday. Do not care about what others think. Only care about improving yourself.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 19, 2014)

I seriously started lifting two years ago-my wife says I look the same....


----------



## flubber (Oct 19, 2014)

johnsonl3872 said:


> I seriously started lifting two years ago-my wife says I look the same....


Mine used to tell me that until I told her her butt was still fat.Problem solved.


----------



## SGR (Nov 14, 2014)

That is a nice increase. However, remember that you are in this for the long haul. An increase of 1 lb a week is awesome if extrapolated of two or more years.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 5, 2014)

bigchaser said:


> I went up 85 pnds in three months.  People who had not seen me say holly shit what the f___ are you doing.  Lickly I have been very dedicated   I go 5 or 6 times s week for two hours I tell them that and it all makes sense.  I guess



5 or 6 times for two hours? Ummm, that's like 12 hours of training a week. You will be a wreck soon enough.


----------



## bigchaser (Dec 5, 2014)

You are so right giss.  About three weeks ago I hit a wall.  I felt like shit.  I took off three days and never felt better.  I added legs a month ago so now I have chest, shoulders, ads and triceps, back and biceps, legs abs.  I go two days off a day then usually a sat or Sunday workout depending on how I feel.  I was just doing back biceps and chest triceps for like 8 months almost everyday occasionally twice a day.  That's a bad formula.  But I never felt like this in my life with.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 5, 2014)

bigchaser said:


> You are so right giss.  About three weeks ago I hit a wall.  I felt like shit.  I took off three days and never felt better.  I added legs a month ago so now I have chest, shoulders, ads and triceps, back and biceps, legs abs.  I go two days off a day then usually a sat or Sunday workout depending on how I feel.  I was just doing back biceps and chest triceps for like 8 months almost everyday occasionally twice a day.  That's a bad formula.  But I never felt like this in my life with.



So you seem like a nice enough dude so I'm going to be real with you. The only thing guys on here can tell you is 1 or 2 things, sometimes both though, their experience with their own body and/or the literature. At the end of they day you will still have to feel your way through a lot of bullshit before you'll really know anything (respectfully). Not about "working out" but your own body. Running yourself into the ground is one way of doing it, but unnecessary. As far as I, played sports until 20 (took a beating), then switched to weight lifting as a primary way of "exercise". Multiple torn muscles, torn ligaments, herniations, fucking name it. Never had an end game in mind so it was never enough. I had my first invasive surgery as a result of chasing volume and numbers instead of just seeing the value in the work itself. Having said that, chill out, you have all the time in the world to tare  a muscle.


----------



## bigchaser (Dec 6, 2014)

I see wisdom in what your saying one step at a time take it day at a time enjoy the process.  I get it the real truth of the matter is my oldest son challenge me to who could  bench 301st and it gave me unreal motivation and that is what has blessed me with coming back to the gym and being very consistent with working out and my diet so i will be eternally grateful to my oldest son.  We called off the challenge my old shoulder injury from being a linebacker reared its ugly head.  Thank you for your honest input


----------



## bigchaser (Dec 6, 2014)

One other question i am at a plateau with flat bench my last set is 315 3 wraps is there a way for me to get through that plateau


----------



## Blenderrrr (Dec 6, 2014)

that's a pretty funny question (but I guess it's probably what everyone wants, right?).  haha.  i don't know about people commenting on my muscles, but I'd say it took about 3 months of solid lifting before I saw really noticeable changes in muscle growth and definition.  Fat loss, you can usually tell a lot faster, like 4-8 weeks depending on your nutrition plan and training.  Definitely different for everybody.


----------

